# L Carnitine



## 20351 (Apr 19, 2005)

Has anyone here tried using L Carnitine for treating fatigue?I justr started uning it today for Graves Disease and I wanted to know if anyone had any experience with it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've taken it, and it didn't do anything for me. However, I have ME/CFIDS and not Grave's Disease...So your results will most likely be different from mine. The fatigue in ME/CFIDS has a different cause than the fatigue in Grave's Disease...Hopefully you'll see some good results!Fingers crossed for you!


----------

